# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مقارنة بين سامسونج جلاكسي إس 4 و سوني إكسبيريا زد

## mohamed73

تربع العام الماضي الجلاكسي إس 3 على عرش عالم الهواتف المحمولة و هذا  العام طرحت سامسونج النسخة الجديدة الجلاكسي إس 4. هذا العام إحتدمت  المنافسة و تحاول شركة سوني المنافسة من خلال الإكسبيريا زد والذي قامت  بطرحه في يناير. بالرغم من تقارب الهاتفين في بعض المواصفات إلا أن كل شركة  حاولت إجتذاب المستخدمين بطرح مزايا خاصة. السوني مضاد للماء و الأتربة  أما الإس 4 فهو يتفاعل معك حركياً و بصرياً و سماعياً و كأنه جزء منك. الآن  نبدأ المقارنة مع توضيح أهم المزايا و شرح الخصائص.   *الشكل*   الهاتفان يتميزان بشاشة 5 بوصة و حجم السوني أكبر بقليل. حافظت سامسونج على  الشكل العام المستخدم في الإس 3 و طرحت الجلاكسي إس 4 بحجم أكبر و شاشة 5  بوصة ، لكنه رفيع و خفيف جداً. غطاؤه مصنوع من البلاستيك المقوى و هذا  يساعد على تخفيف الوزن و لكن لا يعطي إحساساً أنه قيم. أما السوني فيتميز  بالأناقة و الغطاء الخلفي المصنوع من الزجاج مثل الأيفون 4 إس و هذا تسبب  في زيادة الوزن.    سامسونج جلاكسي إس 4 سوني إكسبيريا زد  الطول و العرض (مم) 136.9 في 69.8 139 في 71.0 السمك (مم) 7.9 7.9 الوزن (جرام) 130 146                *الأداء* 
الجلاكسي إس 4 متاح بنظامين مختلفين و لم تحدد سامسونج نوع المعالج الذي  تنوي طرحه في الشرق الأوسط. هناك موديل بمعالج 1.9 جيجاهرتز رباعي النواة و  الأخر 1.6 جيجاهرتز ثماني النواة. أما سوني إكسبيريا زد فهو مزود بمعالج  1.5 جيجاهرتز رباعي النواة. و بالتالي التفوق للجلاكسي إس 4 و إن كانا  الإثنين شديدي السرعة جداً.  
الهاتفان مزودان بـ2 ميجا RAM. الإس 4 به إختيارات أكثر في حجم الذاكرة 16 و  32 و 64 جيجا مع إمكانية إضافة كارت ذاكرة إضافي حتى 64 جيجا. أما سوني  إكسبيريا زد فهو متاح بحجم ذاكرة 16 جيجا فقط و مثله مثل الإس 4 تستطيع  إضافة كارت ذاكرة 32 جيجا. الهاتفان يعملان بنظام أندرويد جيلي بين الجديد و  نحن نتوقع أن يتم تحديث النظام في الهاتفين في الصيف بعد طرح جوجل لنظام  الأندرويد الأحدث في مايو.   *الشاشة* 
الهاتفان متعادلان في الشاشة فكلاهما 5 بوصة و نفس عدد البيكسل 1080 في  1920 و بالتالي عدد البيكسل في البوصة 441 و نقاء و وضوح الشاشة ممتاز في  الأثنين.    *الكاميرا* 
هناك تقارب شديد أيضاً في الكاميرا. السوني إكسبيريا زد به كاميرا 13.1  ميجابيكسل و كاميرا أمامية 2.2 ميجابيكسل. أما الإس 4 فكاميرته 13  ميجابيكسل و الكاميرا الأمامية 2.0 ميجابيكسل.و الهاتفان يصوران فيديو 1080  عالي الجودة. الفروق الأكبر في البرامج المشغلة للكاميرا. الإثنان مزودان  بأدوات تحكم كثيرة للمتمرسين في التصوير و خاصية الضبط الأوتوماتيكي  للمبتدئين. أما الجلاكسي فبه خواص إضافية في التصوير مثل عمل فيلم قصير من  الصور و تسجيل فيديو بضع ثواني.   *الإمكانيات الإضافية* 
هاتف جلاكسي إس 4 جمع كل ما هو موجود في عالم الهواتف من إمكانيات. فهو  مزود بخاصية الإنفرارد للتحكم في التليفزيون و به أدوات تفاعلية مع الحركة و  الصوت و البصر. و هناك برامج جديدة مثل البرنامج الصحي لقياس السعرات  الحرارية وأشياء أخرى كثيرة.  
السوني إكسبيريا زد يقدم هاتف سهل التعامل معه في الحياة اليومية و هو  مقاوم للماء و الأتربة و هذا شيء ممتاز بالذات إذا كنت رياضياً أو تحب  السباحة أو تذهب للشاطئ كثيراً. هو أيضاً يمكنك في التحكم في التلفزيونات  السوني الحديثة.   *الخلاصة* 
الهاتفان ممتازان و متقاربان و عليك أن توازن بين أهمية أن يكون الهاتف  مضاد للماء و الأتربة و أهمية اللمسات الخاصة التفاعلية من الجلاكسي و باقة  البرامج الخاصة بكل هاتف.

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله فيك أخي محمد

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## henryleader

منافسة قوية بين اقوى شركتين في العالم

----------


## tbenmila

بارك الله فيك

----------

